# House of Torment - Austin, TX



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I searched all over or a thread of this, and am kinda surprised I came up with nothing.

It's one of the top 10 on HauntWorld and has been on TV a few times, but it's the best in Austin.

Anyway, I go every year and have already gone this year and it was one of the most fun times I've been! Lol.

Of course for the most part I know what's coming, but I went in front this time for the first walk-through and it was so awesome, haha. I love being scared.

I want to go back! Anyone else here ever been there? Or want to go there?


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

is this the haunt that was outside a shopping mall parking lot? I went to haunt like this in Austin a couple years ago it was good


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, it's in an old laser tag building. It's mostly the same each year, but they make little changes here and there and work on it year round. It's like 3 haunted houses in one ticket and pretty decently priced.

They have monsters entertaining people in line while they wait so it's still fun even if it takes a while to get in on a busy night. This year we went on a Friday and they had zombie nurses dancing on a stage, it was pretty cool.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I just got back from HoT tonight, and had one of the best times ever! I made this video before we went


----------

